# Please Help- Du Voicemail



## TheStegg

OMFG, I'm about to tear my hair out.

I've called Du support like 5 times now, and while it seems like they understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, it's like talking to a wall.

I have a Du Mobile. I've dialed their stupidly complex code to activate voice mail on my line: **61*0555...etc.

But calls to my mobile number do not go to voice mail. If I don’t answer or if I decline the call, the call does not go to voice mail. It just drops.

Then, when I try to access my voicemail, Du asks me to input my mobile number and hit hash. When I put it in, Du tells me that the number is not valid and I cannot access my voicemail.

I’ve rebooted the phone and tried several other things, but it’s not working. :brick:

Can anyone help?


----------



## Jynxgirl

UAE has voice mail????


----------



## zin

are you able to dial your voicemail? if so are you putting the number you are dialing after the **61* ?


----------



## TheStegg

Yes, the number after the **61* is the direct dial number for Du's voicemail system. When I call it, it asks me to input my mobile number, but when I do, the system tells me it's an invalid number.


----------



## TheStegg

Ok, figured it out. A manager called me back earlier this evening and explained that voice mail had not been added to my account. He flipped a switch and turned it on.

Why couldn't the other 4 Du representatives I spoke to figure that out?

"Oh, you can't access your voice mail? Let me check... oh it's because your account doesn't have it. Let me fix that for you."


----------



## pamela0810

I see you've completed Step 1 of your Dubai Initiation!  

Now you know that there's no such thing as "customer service" in Dubai....oh and no voicemail too! People usually hang up, I had voicemail for 2 years and no one left messages so I just cancelled it!


----------



## zin

Yes, enjoy the hello? hello? hello? sir taxi.. hello? hello? *click* messages you well be receiving from now on.


----------

